# Strength of a pine 1x12 question.



## FNG (May 10, 2009)

I want to use a sealed pine 1x12 as a hatch cover for my boat. The dimensions are 11 and 1/4" by 28". All of the support will be around the edges, an inch all the way around, with nothing in the middle. Will this be stroung enough to support any amount of foot traffic?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Pine tends to break easily with the grain. However, if you do not get a monster on there I would not think there would be a problem.

That said, I would make this cover of oak. Personally I believe that it will look better, be stronger and last longer.

How do you intend to finish it?

G


----------



## FNG (May 10, 2009)

I had intended to simply seal it and carpet it. I like the idea of using oak. I already had a piece of pine laying around that I've had for quite a while and was looking for a use for it.
If I use oak I will stain it and put some poly on it. Depending on how it looked I might leave it like that, but may end up putting don a layer of boat carpet on it.


----------



## Jordy3738 (Jan 12, 2009)

If your fishing, I'd consider not using it. Every time I miss a BIG STRIKE or loose a MONSTER fish, I have a tendency to jump and stomp and have a fit.:yes:


----------



## ScottyB (Mar 1, 2009)

I was under the impression that Teak is used more often for this because it tends to remain stable in high humidity environments. Is this wrong?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I gather that this "hatch" is internal to the cabin. An access to sump pump or something like that.

G


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

ScottyB said:


> I was under the impression that Teak is used more often for this because it tends to remain stable in high humidity environments. Is this wrong?


High in natural oil and rubber content. The oil content will protect the wood against the rigours of winter weather and summer sunshine. 

Teak is a close grained hardwood. This makes it possible to cut joints very accurately and makes it suitable for carving as the close grain means it can be carved to include great detail.

Tenon joints, dovetail joints, finger joints and many more can be cut to a high degree of accuracy due to the quality properties of teak.

It is one of the hardest, strongest and most durable of all natural woods.
This natural wood is strong enough to take the weight of adults and children - if constructed correctly. It is very strong making it suitable for furniture.

Resistant to rotting and to the effects of hot sun, rain, frost or snow, making it most suitable for outside.

Teak can withstand almost all conditions the weather can throw at it.

Shorea wood and Iroko( often called 'African Teak') are known as teak substitutes. However, their properties do not match those of teak.

Teak is expensive and sometimes hard to find/purchase. For this reason substitute woods are sometimes used. They do not have the same outstanding qualities as teak.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

Don't forget the much cheaper domestic alternative, white oak. White oak is very rot resistant also, and doesn't cost $20-$30 a board foot like teak. I'd use white oak, and then finish it with spar varnish.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Willie T said:


> High in natural oil and rubber content. The oil content will protect the wood against the rigours of winter weather and summer sunshine.
> 
> Teak is a close grained hardwood. This makes it possible to cut joints very accurately and makes it suitable for carving as the close grain means it can be carved to include great detail.
> 
> ...


I have used Iroko for in the cabin projects on my boat. I found very little defference between the look and feel of Iroko and that of teak.

Just what properties exactly do you feel do not match those of teak?

G


----------



## FNG (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. This is an external hatch for a fishing boat that will be stepped on occasionally. It needs to be able to support at the very least- me. I'm about 260lbs. I only thought to use the oine board because I've had it laying around collecting dust and thought it may be useful as a hole cover. I am not about to pay the price that is asked for teak for this boat. I will however look into white oak.


----------

